# Moab Daily Camping



## annafischer (Apr 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if there is camping on the river at or within 1-2 miles of take-out beach of the Moab Daily section of the Colorado River. I am planning a float where we will be putting on at Hittle Bottom on Saturday am and we need to be on the road home by 9am on Sunday.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Highway 128


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I believe the BLM sites are all below Take-out Beach. I don't know of any campsites. Perhaps the rocky lunch area (river right) the commercial groups use above Whites?


----------



## Bayou (Jan 31, 2011)

Plenty of good campgrounds right along the river. You shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

There are only a couple of good camping options on the river in that section. On caseybailey's link you can see where Arches NP starts on river right. You're not supposed to camp in the NP. All the camping on river left is in developed campgrounds accessed from the highway, as far as I know. 

I'd say if you need to be on the road by 9am, you might want to do the run as a day trip on Saturday and camp off-river. Even the BLM camping on Hwy 128 or up Onion Creek may be hard to come by in the busy season if you start looking Saturday afternoon.

Edit: I guess Bayou knows of some sites...


----------



## Bayou (Jan 31, 2011)

Not too far downriver of Takeout Beach are a handful of campgrounds with multiple sites. In order: 

Upper Big Bend CA
Big Bend CP
Oak Grove CG
Hal Canyon CG
Drinks Canyon CA

I would just pull off at Upper Big Bend first thing and start the process of elimination going down stream. First one that is available, hop on it. Be sure to pay your fee so the BLM doesn't get mad.


----------



## Bayou (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh, you are talking about camping ON THE RIVER.

Sorry, I read what I want to read sometimes and not what's actually written. 

Pardon my responses.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Can you take out at any of those blm sites, ie ramp? Otherwise you're floating to Moab and it's slow.


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

Bayou, you are right about those campsites. I guess I was trying to think of primitive campsites on the river, but that's not exactly what the OP said.

annafischer, just an fyi... those campgrounds along 128 do fill up fast. If you can get one, that could work well for you, but you may want to be mentally prepared to be shut out of those. There have been times when I drove over after work on Friday and the campgrounds along 128 were already packed.


----------



## annafischer (Apr 14, 2011)

my trip on the daily will be next weekend--april 23-24. has anyone gone during this time of year; if so, how busy were the campgrounds?


----------



## DanielGlauser (Apr 26, 2009)

What's up Anna! I hope you and captain doobie snack are doing well. If you do decide to try and poach camping on river right beware of the slot canyon(s) (I only remember one but there may be more). Although there may be a good beach at the mouth of one they can flash flood really quickly so you don't want to get caught in there.

Have fun in Moab! I guided there, oh, around fourteen years ago.


----------



## malczyk (May 29, 2009)

there is a camp in salt wash you have to paddle up the creek a little and it is up on the right as you paddle up. you do not pass a park boundry marker untill you go further up the canyon. may be you are in it may be not, but people camp there. not great for a group bigger then 10


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

At the top of "Whites lake" ( you will see Red cliffs lodge down at the end) on river right is "Shake-n-Bake. Just after Whites rapid there is lunch beach. Although the road is right across from camp. After that he next camp is Salt wash.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

*BUMP!*



Bayou said:


> Not too far downriver of Takeout Beach are a handful of campgrounds with multiple sites. In order:
> 
> Upper Big Bend CA
> Big Bend CP
> ...


Do you or anyone else have an opinion on which of these are better sites and why?? 

Heading down there for the Other Half Marathon in October and need a good site for 5-10 people. We will be rafting Saturday during the day...but not camping off the rafts...

Thanks in advance,
- M


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

*Shake-n-Bake*

Just atop of whites lake, At the very top. There is a right hand bend This is the Castle Valley Beach access on the left and The camp known as "Shake-n-Bake is river right. It's a slanted Beach camp, With a small rock in the middle. Plenty of room and lots of shade or kitchen protection.


----------

